# Jobs for WHV?



## ruizjen (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi, I am moving to Sydney in August to be with my boyfriend and I will have a WHV. How difficult will it be to find a job every 6 months? At the end of the WHV I am going to get a bridging visa while I wait for the partner visa to be approved. I am very nervous about finding a job when I get there. Does anyone have any tips on how to find a job? I have management experience but I don't mind doing something fun for a while until I am able to find a job that I can work longer than 6 months. Also, does anyone know the average starting salary for Sydney? I have a Bachelor's and Master's Degree but I'm not sure if they will take that into account. I really don't want to work in a restuarant or bar. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi ruizjen,
It is very difficult to find a job according to your qualification, It will take a long time so do not miss any better opportunity of earning
why do not you apply now. There so many WHV jobs in Sydney,
It may help you somewhat.


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hi Haifz,

Care to share with me what WHV is?

Thanks


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

handsome said:


> Hi Haifz,
> 
> Care to share with me what WHV is?
> 
> Thanks


Working Holiday Visa


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hafiz said:


> Working Holiday Visa


Thanks very much. Btw I've send out a job application via the link you've provided.


----------



## Hafiz (Feb 11, 2011)

Dear Handsome,
Apply frequently to relevant posting and after going through basic requirement details after that you atleast get an idea where you stand now through some feedback from recruiters that why you are not successful or suitable.
then you better prepare yourself.


----------



## handsome (May 25, 2011)

Hafiz said:


> Dear Handsome,
> Apply frequently to relevant posting and after going through basic requirement details after that you atleast get an idea where you stand now through some feedback from recruiters that why you are not successful or suitable.
> then you better prepare yourself.


Yes, will do.

Thanks very much


----------



## tristanrydge (Jun 14, 2011)

Blogging is the way half the net citizens of the cyberspace are making money today. Dental assistants are more ordinarily known for aiding the dentist during the treatment of patients.


----------



## fey (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi ruizjen,

Is WHV open yet this year in ur country?

I


----------



## ruizjen (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not sure that I understand your question? I currently have my WHV, I just have to be in Australia before April 2012.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Ruizjen, 

Honestly it is not hard to pick up work in Australia and that includes in the professional area as well as the hospitality industry. Especially so if you possess a Bachelors degree and a Masters the offers should literally be rolling in and I'm not exaggerating. They are crying out for skilled individuals over there with certain skills especially in management area and just because you can only work six months with a particular organization does not necessarily mean that you won't make a big impact with them so that they'd be possibly interested in sponsoring you! What area do you work in specifically and what part of Australia are you heading to?


----------

